# Shotshell collecting



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I was at a estate sale earlier this summer and picked out a box of old 410 shells from a free box.

The name on the box is Imperial Magnum, which was manufactured by CIL industries. Its a box of 3/4 oz 6 shot, and I could only speculate on the year it was produced.....it looks to be 30-40 years old.

Does anyone know if there is value on these shells? I tried to search the internet, but couldnt find any info.

If nothing else, they make a great looking display!!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Muskat

Probably worth listing and seeing what happens......

http://cgi.ebay.com/1896-Winchester-25- ... dZViewItem


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow Imagine what that would have went for if it was full of shells. Although I don't think you can sell ammo on Ebay.


----------

